# Info: postgresql client on KTLS enabled system may crash



## netchild@ (Nov 14, 2022)

Hi,

FYI: if you run into issues like segfaults with postgresql client connections and you have KTLS enabled (enabled in kernel and "Options = KTLS" in openssl.cnf), disable KTLS (e.g. in openssl.cnf on the client side) and it will work again.

Seems there is some kind of incombatibility for at least some tls connections (at least the default cipher used in my case causes issues). I haven't investigated yet if this is a bug in the postgresql client code, php74-pdo*, or in KTLS. I confirmed this is an issue on my systems (-current as of beginning of Nov) with postgresql 12, 14 and 15 when a php pdo connection is made to a postgresql DB. I have not tested enabling KTLS on the postgres server side, so no idea if the server side has the same issues or not.

Bye,
Alexander.


----------

